# Lightroom only subscription



## Ian.B (Apr 13, 2019)

G'day; it's been awhile . I was getting a bit left behind with my old faithful lr5 which basically does what I need.
But the question is; has there been any mention / thought that Adobe would have a lightroom only subscription as some stage . I don't need Ps or the Cloud part. Not even sure I want, or need any more than Lr5 however I do often wonder what I may be missing .
Mainly because I'm so used to it, Lr would seem to be the better photo organizing and first edit App while Affinity photo ticks the advanced editing boxes for me.  Sadly On1 was (is) too unstable on my new computer--- I wasted lots of little  dollars there!! :(
Cheers


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2019)

Nope, and at $10 a month, I somehow doubt they'll go lower.


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks Victoria; sort of doubted it myself.
Au$15 down here and I agree that is pretty good value.  It's the sort of "locked in" I don't like


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2019)

I get that, but remember that if you stop paying, it doesn't lock you out of your photos. Most of it still works, but it  just stops you editing them further until you start paying again.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 13, 2019)

Ian.B said:


> Thanks Victoria; sort of doubted it myself.
> Au$15 down here and I agree that is pretty good value.  It's the sort of "locked in" I don't like


Since the develop instructions and algorithms are different for each non-destructive editor, you are locked in to whichever editor you use.   That's as much true if you use Capture One or Bibble as it is with Lightroom.

Phil


----------



## clee01l (Apr 14, 2019)

PhilBurton said:


> That's as much true if you use Capture One or Bibble as it is with Lightroom.


Bibble was acquired by Corel, it is sold as Corel AfterShot Pro


----------

